# Window Treatment on Large Slider Door - Vertical Panels vs Blinds (PIC ATTACHED)



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree with your hesitation about panels (would not do it). I've had experience with vertical blinds: (1) Can be expensive. (2) Not good/will not last with small children, cats, and or dogs. Since you expressed an openness to other options ---give drapes some though: (1) Mounting is as easy (or easier) when compared to vertical blinds. (2) Wider selection of styles, colors, and you can choose fabric that allows as much, or as little, light to show through when closed. (3) Certainly easier to clean than vertical blinds. (4) When children or cats proceed to destroy them, drapes will be less stressful to replace than vertical blinds. Just saying ---Jaes.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You appear to have enough room for 'stackback' of pinch pleated panels clear of the glass. The casing to casing width plus 20% is a general rule for the rod face measurement.

Not willing to give up wall space? Consider flat panels with sewn on rings. These occupy less space when stacked back.

Vertical blinds are a good option if you buy a quality blind. Quality lasts; cheap does not.

Horizontal blinds for a filtered light look. Pleated horizontal or cellular shades mounted on the door or above retract to as little as 3" of vertical height on a glass unit of that size.

Lots of options out there.


----------

